# RC Driver: BRP, as expected!!!



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Just got the latest r/c driver with it's third and final showdown between the micro RS4, x-ray and the BRP. It is so sad that those others even try to compete with the BRP. Probably thousands of bucks hopping them up (the article said they tried about 8 variations looking for the best), and a bone-stock BRP, other than a MAMBA motor/ESC kicks their sorry butts.

Too bad people enjoy spending all their bucks on cars or Bud would be doing SO much better. Way to go Bud!!!


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I agree but was there really another thread needed since there is already one covering the subject?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Chris !!!!!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

(I couldn't find the other one...)

My pleasure Bud!


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

Was there any doubt!..............................I think not............BRP RULES!!!!!!


----------



## viper311 (Jul 10, 2005)

nice job bud


----------

